# Sage Grouse Lek photos....



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I was given the location of a nearby Sage Grouse Lek. This morning I set out to find it. What an amazing thing to watch. If only I had better glass for my camera. I really enjoyed watching these big Sage Boomers strut their stuff.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pictures. I have wanted to get up there the last couple of weekends with my camera but haven't made it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw a few Sage Hen pics on the KSL website. They looked similar. Did you take those also?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't take any that should be on KSL. There were several of us snapping away with the camera this morning.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Those pics are as good as any if not better than any I've seen. May I show them to my students?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats to you two guys gaining up on those birds...  

Nice pic's 12 Volt !! 8)


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Those pics are as good as any if not better than any I've seen. May I show them to my students?


Please do.

Note: if you click on them, you'll have access to larger sized ones.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is so sweet. I love where we live..


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of some awesome birds. Nice work!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very Nice !! Strong work.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I made a try for some better photos this morning. There were several other vehicles this morning that beat me there. I wasn't really in a great spot for this morning's action. There were a ton of birds out till some genius decided he needed his industrial sized tri-pod from the back of his truck. He scattered the flock and most of them flew over 100 yards away to private property.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Now those are some awesome pics. I miss seeing (and hunting) the sage grouse like I did in Wyoming. I never got to witness them strutting like that though. Cool stuff right there.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome photos.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

those are awesome pictures nice job.


----------

